# S3 8L - no AC



## RIALx (Nov 21, 2016)

Can someone tell me if this makes sense because it doesn't make must sense for me. 

So, my AC is not working for a long time and everything was pretty much checked until I found on one of the engine measuring blocks, Compressor OFF: Shut-Off requested by Engine Control. 

Today o took the  to Audi dealer for a AC diagnose. 
Just received a phone call saying that the engine hose breather and crankcase hose breather need to be replaced. 
WTF???!??! Is this reason for AC compressor Off???

Also can some one show me this hoses? 
Tks


----------

